# Im letting Comcast Back in but not for what you think



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Im getting Internet service From them on thursday 
I cant wait no more Slow downloads & no more second phoneline 

Im keeping Directv & getting internet from comcast


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

who cares


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Those who can actually spell "guest" care 

Did they offer you a good deal? Comcast is currently installing fiber through our neighborhood, and I'm just wondering how much I can expect to pay for cable internet.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

I sometimes get slow connections with Comcast during the evenings.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

If the cable modem they give you, or the one you buy, has a status page that you can access via a web browser, do so every so often and record the stats like frequency, s/n, power level, etc.

When you have slowdowns or interruptions, this information can help a technician diagnose the problem.

If the installer is "in-house", then make sure he takes readings at the end of the line on which the cable modem is installed, at any splitters in between, the ground block, and the tap and ask him to write down the downstream power levels and s/n(signal to noise ratio) and keep those figures.

If he's a contractor, he may not even have a meter. Almost every Comcast in-house modem installer will have a meter.

Check out www.speedguide.net for patches that may optimize your connection on the computer side.

Good luck.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Good luck. I have a cable modem too.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I also did the unthinkable by letting cable into my home for the 1st time since DTV started. Charter offered me Level 2 (768 down/128up) internet service, external modem rental, and basic cable (locals), run to the 3 TV's in the house without satellite receivers for $47.95.

This price was $2 less than internet service alone.

The installer arrived on time and ran completely new wiring under the house to the TVs and computer.

For some reason, he upgraded me to Level 3 (1.5 MB down, 128 up) and full analog cable for no charge.

I have been blown away by their customer service. In my area at least, Charter has become a viable option to satellite.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well they came on time & im surfing I love this


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I have been using a cable modem for my internet access for several years now, being one of the very first to do so. I usually get about 1.5 mbit/sec speeds on downloads and have had very few outages or slowdowns. My problem is now that Comcast has taken over from AT&T (who took over from @Home, who took over from Televents, who took over...well you get the idea) Comcast just gave me a nice welcome to their company. A 35% increase in the monthly cost, going from $42.95 to $57.95, that is unless I am willing to become a cable TV customer as well. If I take their basic cable TV, my internet access stays at $42.95. Sounds like this would be illegal, raising the price of a service to a point that you can not afford it, or subscribe to their cable TV service even though you have no use for it. Either way, my monthly bill just went up by $15.00.

Just as soon as there is a viable satilite internet service, I will be one of the first in line.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *Those who can actually spell "guest" care
> 
> Did they offer you a good deal? Comcast is currently installing fiber through our neighborhood, and I'm just wondering how much I can expect to pay for cable internet. *


I got A deal 2 free months its so great I love my Comcast high speed internet i wanted to get this back in 99 but had a slow computer


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

If you have a DOCSIS modem, which is the specification, not a brand name, then you can access the web interface of the Modem. Type http://192.168.100.1 into your browser to bring it up. Make sure any proxy settings are turned off or the interface may not show up. Your Forward RX should be in the range of about -15 to +15 db and the TX or transmit power of the Modem should ideally be in the range of about +38 to +53 db. The modem will lose sync at around +58db which is borderline, so have the technician make sure the levels fall into the proper specifications so you won't have future problems.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pez2002 _
> *Well they came on time & im surfing I love this  *


Let's all post a screencap of a speedtest to see what kind of speed our broadband connections have.
I used to get speed test results anywhere from 1 to 2 Mbps, but ever since my family got this wireless home network, the speed test results seem to be under 1 Mbps.
Here's a screencap of a speed test I just took.
The bitmap looked way nicer, but I had to turn it into a compressed garbage jpg because of the file size issues and the bitmap would have been too long a download for dialup users.
Here's a good site for a speedtest to check your speed.
http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't yet been hit with the bundling increase. My AT&T broadband is delivering 2mbps down/176mbps up (not bad for a service identified as 1.5/128, but still less than the 3mbps I got from @Home). I'll probably end up taking the basic cable to get something for my money.


----------

